# who services your motorhome



## tourangang (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi guys

at our first outing in our bessacarr E795 last week which was great our two children loved it, unfortunately due to my health I found it quite difficult opening the lockers, carrying the toilet cassette, so to be honest I think I will only be able to own it for this season.

My question though is where'd you get maintenance on the van done, my reversing lights don't work which are affecting the parking sensors, I have checked the fuses but they are okay so I guess it's the switch on the gearbox? But where do you take a vehicle this big for maintenance?

I don't really want to take it to a motorhome centre like Highbridge caravans, they may be okay for the interior stuff but not so sure on the mechanical aspects of the van?

Kind regards

John


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi John,

Can't help with your servicing question as mine is done by Camper UK who are a long way from you, but with regard to your toilet cassette problem, have you thought of one of those collapsible trolleys which would take the weight problem away from you. Regarding the lockers, there may be a simple modification which can be made to help, no doubt someone with greater knowledge of this area will be along to give you some guidance.

Mike


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

again a long way but I use C & M Autoservices lancaster.... Mark is very good....


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

I take our van and all of our cars to the local Bosch specialist. 
His garage isn't really suited to motorhomes (he services ours in his yard) but I'm loathed to use anyone else as he's such a decent bloke.

A long time ago we used West Country motorhomes, they used a garage a couple of miles up the road from their service centre, heading towards Bristol on the A38. 
I can't remember their name unfortunately and don't have any paperwork as we've since sold that van. Seem to remember it was a big white building.

Hope this helps


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

What make is the base vehicle??
Look for a commercial dealer in your area who service/repair same make. Phone them to make sure they can handle the height, weight etc and off you go.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A bit out of your way but i use Marshalls at Bawtry near Doncaster.

they specialise in vans but do cars as well.


Dave p


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Since you are in Somerset, why not try Chelston near Wellington? They service both the habitation and vehicle. They are a recognised Fiat van service centre. I have heard several people say good things about them, but have no experience of them myself.

Colin


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

I have just had my first he hab and base service and because of the feedback I have seen on this forum ,I chose Camper UK , from the moment I first rang them to collecting the van after it had been done was nothing but first class service ,they make you feel that you are important to them ,a truly professional service 

Baza


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

We bought our camper from Highbridge and use the garage they use for all their vans for service and MOT. It is :

Castle Mill MOT Centre
Castle Head
Biddisham
Axbridge
BS26 2RE

01934 750663

I think the guys name is Will Pearce and he has done a good job for us.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Try Highbridge Mototech, they helped me out on a breakdown once and they were excellent.
Sorry don;t know the number and I'm in Ozzyland at the moment.

Just found them (I'm pretty sure it's these guy's)

Highbridge Motor Tech Buncombes Garage, Huntspill Rd, Highbridge, Somerset TA9 3DE 
Tel: 01278 787880


----------



## tourangang (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks guys, i might try chelston they are only about 15 miles from me.

john


----------



## PSC (May 7, 2009)

I would be interested to know if anyone has got any recomendations for servicing of a Rapido on a Fiat Duccato base in the Canterbury area?

Cheers


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I do mine and charge a fortune 8)


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

javea said:


> Hi John,
> 
> , but with regard to your toilet cassette problem, _have you thought of one of those collapsible trolleys_ which would take the weight problem away from you. Mike


We got one from Amazon for about £12 add a bungee to hold it on and you're done. Wouldn't be without it!

Bob


----------

